# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Things reggae related to see in Kingston

## rastagal

I thought I would post this over here as well.  Considering a day trip to Kingston and was wondering if anyone could recommend some things to see/do that are music related.  I'm a huge reggae fan.  I know there is the Bob Marley museum and Tuff Gong Studios, but other than that any recommendations? Thanks!

----------


## ackee

How about a Tour of Kingston tailored to your needs?  Jamaica Cultural Tour .google them..reasonable, knowledgeable, safe ..

----------


## Smokin Kevan

A trip to Emancipation Park will give you a vibe of the roots of Jamaica and thus the roots of Reggae!

----------


## steadyska

the bithplace of reggae music, trenchtown, is as interesting as the museum or tuff gong, this is CULTURAL YARD in trenchtown, that can be visited..there is a famous tour guide called fred, you can link him at this mail: runningriver28@yahoo.com, he is going everywhere in kingston and he knows a lot of people in many studios downtown and uptown, if you are lucky you can even meet certain artists with him !
do not forget to visit parade and orange steet, and what is left from the record shops, for example randy s or rocker s international!you can also pass through the studio one boulevard close to crossroads!

----------


## steadyska

a lot of studios nowadays can be found in the half way tree area, for example mixing lab, where sly and robbie are recording sometimes , and beres hammond studio: harmony house..
the owner of mixing lab likes very much foreign visitors, it is easy to go in and see him welcoming you, he is a very nice man!

----------

